# Kein Zugriff auf Router



## möp (22. September 2004)

Moin

ich hab auch ein WLAN Problem.

Und zwar  stellt mein Netzwerkadapter eine Verbindung zum Router her (es wird eine Datenübertragung im Statusmonitor angezeigt) Will ich jetz über meinen Browser auf den Router zugreifen,  sagt er mir "Die Verbingung wurde zturückgesetzt - kein Kontakt möglich" oder so ähnlich.

Von nem 2. PC der dierekt neben dem Router steht funtioniert alles einwandfrei - meiner steht ne etage tiefer.

Bis gestern lief auch alles einwandfrei, dann hab ich das Netzwerk zugriffssicher gemacht und ich komm nich mehr drauf. 
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, das beide Recherner gleich konfiguriert sind und der eine drauf kommt und der andere nich?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg
möp


----------



## SixDark (22. September 2004)

Hast Du die Netzwerkkarte in Deinem Rechner richtig mit den Verschlüsselungs-Daten des Routers konfiguriert? Ich hatte das auch als ich im Router die Sache verschlüsselt habe konnte ich nicht mehr drauf zugreifen. Ich mußte dann den generierten Schlüssel des Routers in die Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte eintragen, dann lief es! Mit automatischen Bezug des Schlüssels funktionierte es nicht.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## möp (22. September 2004)

ich denke das ich die Verschlüsselung im Netzwerkadapter richtig eingetragen habe, da ich es auf dem anderen Rechner genauso eingetragen habe und da hab ich den Zugriff zum Router.


----------



## SixDark (22. September 2004)

Hast Du evtl noch irgendwo auf dem Rechner 'ne Firewall laufen? Vielleicht läßt die den Netzwerkverkehr nicht zu. Aber am besten Du probierst die Verbindung erstmal unverschlüsselt um die Problemstellen einzuschränken.

MfG ..::SD::..


----------



## möp (23. September 2004)

moin hab hinbekommewn - indem ich einfach die Schlüssel anders gesetzt habe - danke für eure Hilfe

cu
möp


----------

